# Unknow folder in C: drive



## Rishab2oo (Mar 1, 2012)

Recently a folder named 'HGASRAPI' with following with files was created in my C: drive



Spoiler



C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312 [6.1Mb]
  [  74.5Kb] LhReg.dll

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0 [3.5Mb]
  [   5.7Kb] asr1600.dat
  [    346b] database.ini
  [     36b] asr16M32.ini

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f [2.2Mb]
  [  16.8Kb] user.ini

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack0992 [64.6Kb]
  [  59.8Kb] syslex.slx
  [   4.6Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    157b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack9ca1 [25.3Kb]
  [  23.6Kb] syslex.slx
  [   1.5Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    159b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack3ede [23.8Kb]
  [  16.9Kb] syslex.slx
  [   6.7Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    157b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack75ec [22.1Kb]
  [  19.9Kb] syslex.slx
  [   2.1Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    158b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack4070 [21.9Kb]
  [  16.2Kb] syslex.slx
  [   5.5Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    157b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack1591 [19.7Kb]
  [  16.4Kb] syslex.slx
  [   3.0Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    158b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Packc155 [19.6Kb]
  [  17.3Kb] syslex.slx
  [   2.0Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    158b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack66a4 [16.5Kb]
  [  14.9Kb] syslex.slx
  [   1.4Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    158b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack657d [16.5Kb]
  [  14.9Kb] syslex.slx
  [   1.4Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    158b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack49e1 [15.9Kb]
  [  12.9Kb] syslex.slx
  [   2.8Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    157b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack0d03 [15.9Kb]
  [  13.5Kb] syslex.slx
  [   2.2Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    158b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack4c2e [15.7Kb]
  [  12.4Kb] syslex.slx
  [   3.1Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    157b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack0be6 [15.4Kb]
  [  13.1Kb] syslex.slx
  [   2.1Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    158b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack97d8 [15.2Kb]
  [   9.6Kb] syslex.slx
  [   5.4Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    157b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Packa0b5 [15.1Kb]
  [  13.8Kb] syslex.slx
  [   1.1Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    159b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack248a [14.6Kb]
  [  13.7Kb] syslex.slx
  [    723b] gensyn.syn
  [    158b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Packf1f4 [14.3Kb]
  [   9.4Kb] gensyn.syn
  [   4.7Kb] syslex.slx
  [    157b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack80b6 [14.0Kb]
  [  11.0Kb] syslex.slx
  [   2.8Kb] gensyn.syn
  [    158b] package.ini
  [     30b] userlex.ulx

C:\HGASRAPI\ASR32312\LSEE8_0\User756f\Pack2413 [13.6Kb]



Why is it there; should I delete it?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 1, 2012)

i think these are the files from some "Learn to Speak" program you installed. You can scan it for viruses, if its clean then i dont think you should be worried about it.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ after a long time? 

@Rishab2oo, more like the extracted installer files. install unlocker and check if any process is using them. if not, then move them to some other drive. don't delete. if nothing happens after a day or two, get rid of them.


----------

